# Fonejacking = Funny



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

I would like to share this gigantic episodes of Fonejacker which is now a famous show worldwide and in the UK. t is a famous show in UK right now wherein making prank telephone calls, the telephone conversation is usually accompanied by on screen animations that look similar to a Monty Python cartoon. All conversations are real and are carried out by the same person the fonejacker (Kavyan Novak).

Some of the episodes which I like

# A man phoning direct enqires requesting a telephone number, but does not have the address or a name, but still keeps on asking. He later says he is trying to track down his ex girlfriend.

# Stevie phoning an airport applying for a chef job. When he reveals he has a criminal record, the man refuses saying that BAA will not issue an airside pass.

# The Fone jacker  as a name named "Andrew" calling a police station about the appearance of a series of gang members, only to pretend that the line is faulty, so the man cannot hear the descriptions properly, nor his phone number.

# Terry Tibbs phones a man named Anthony, from a fireworks display company, asking how long a display will last. Anthony says it lasts for seven minutes, with Terry asking in reply if they'll be the greatest seven minutes he'll see of fireworks. He then says the display is for a celebration of his divorce, and says he is thinking of having it round his house, his wife's or her father in-law's, Anthony then asks where he lives only to reply "Well, my house!". Terry then asks Anthony who the last person he spoke to was, with it being his girlfriend. Terry then asking Anthony what they spoke about, and tells Terry they talked about sex. Terry then asks if they whispered or spoke loud, before the man says they did a bit of both, and then gets back on the subject of the fireworks. After a while Terry ends the call with his "Thankyou, goodnight, much love!" farewell.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Hummm, I don't know, sounds a little lame dude, but then again I'm used to Sal and Richard. Maybe it will be good.


----------



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

JJJBBB said:


> Hummm, I don't know, sounds a little lame dude, but then again I'm used to Sal and Richard. Maybe it will be good.


I was really not too sure first about this series but after watching it then I got convinced and got hooked watching it


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess you had to be there... :shrug:


----------

